# How to prevent algae???



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

What does everyone use to prevent (get rid of) the algae in their aquariums??? I want to use one that is piranha safe









...not sure if this is the right forum...sorry


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

if its free foating algae get a Uv sterilizer


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

to attempt to answer part of your question.... from what i understand algae and all plants for that matter actual use nitrate, the end product of the nitrogen cycle. so by keeping on top of water changes to keep your nitrates down in a cycled tank will help prevent. i've also noticed that the amount of light contributes to algae growth, so don't leave a light on 24/7. as far as getting rid of it, try a pleco or wipe it with your hand or better yet one of those shnazzy magnetic things. i'm a bit paranoid of using chemicals to kill aglae.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

imachode said:


> to attempt to answer part of your question.... from what i understand algae and all plants for that matter actual use nitrate, the end product of the nitrogen cycle. so by keeping on top of water changes to keep your nitrates down in a cycled tank will help prevent. i've also noticed that the amount of light contributes to algae growth, so don't leave a light on 24/7. as far as getting rid of it, try a pleco or wipe it with your hand or better yet one of those shnazzy magnetic things. i'm a bit paranoid of using chemicals to kill aglae.


 yeh those shnazzy magnetic things rock!


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

yep, imachode hit it right on. plants and algae assimilate nitrates (and ammonia to some extent) so if you remove that resource(water changes, adding a sh*t load more plants, reducing fish population, etc.), you eliminate the problem!

otherwise, just use a scrub pad.

you could, of course, add fish that eat algae too.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

too much light could also cause some increased algae levels.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

imachode said:


> one of those shnazzy magnetic things.


 what is that like a couple of magnets with felt or something


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

The most effective way to stop algae growth is to reduce the amount of light in the fishtank.

You can reduce the amount of sunlight entering the tank by moving the tank away from any windows or by placing background-paper on the sides. (Really not practical to place it on the front, though :smile: )

Reducing the amount of time the lights are on or reducing the light-output of your lamps will also reduce the amount of algae grwing in the tank.

I would *not* reccomend the use of chemical algaecides. These are not only potentionally harmful to your fish but in the long run -a selection takes place where only chemically resistant algae will grow in your tank that will no longer respond to the chemical algaecides.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Get rid of its food source... light, nitrates, phosphates.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

rufus said:


> too much light could also cause some increased algae levels.


 yeah when i left my tank outside that shiet got green green... i try to do water change and its still green green but i end up moving it back to a spot w/ not that much light...


----------

